# Is any of this real? My grandfather and the Templars



## Casaubon (Nov 28, 2020)

Hello, I need help. My grandfather was a WW2 veteran, he was an officer in the british army. He was also very well versed in secret histories, true histories, historical mysteries and societies, and a little occultism. My grandfather would always go on about conspiracies, historical conspiracies and history in general, he was the reason I majored in history at the university. However, he was also a very troubled man and sometimes my family thought he was insane. At his house he had a huge library with (according to him) over 22 thousand books. He had also written (again, according to him) over 11 thousand pages on historical secrets and conspiracies. It was all in his home. I have a very vague but true memory of a particular history he told me when I was very young, about the Knights Templar and a huge plot with them.

Later on, the night I graduated my history course he took me to his study, sat me down, spilled us a drink and said that everything he was about to tell me was true and he had proof, he told me that the Templars still existed, way beyond Freemasons conspiracy theories, that he had found some documents in France during WW2 in a hidden sort of attic in a house that was deserted in a battlefield I think with some documents (he wouldn't say where), that he studied them when l and that they were plotting something big, that he would tell me as soon as he came back from a trip he came back to Britain, he claimed that that during the Templars were still real and he was going to make to Rio de Janeiro (i'm from Brazil) so he could get the actual documents.

On his way back he had a terrible car crash, he nearly died but was okay after a few weeks in the hospital. In the meantime his house also burnt down because of a short-circuit and everything in it was completely lost and we spent months dealing with his grief and the loss of the home. The papers he supposedly was bringing back weren't in his car either, he claimed they had been stolen. I never told anyone about the reason he went to Rio de Janeiro because he had already been at a care home twice because of ptsd and paranoia and didn't want them to send him back. After he recovered he only talked about it to me one more time and he said that "they" supposedly the Templars although he only said "they"were after him and that they had done his car accident and stolen the documents, burned down his house and also probably destroyed the copies in his apartment in Rio. He also paid for a private company to look at his house and they said it said at first it was arson or at least a human fire that started it but when they looked in further they said it was a short-circuit probably. Me and my grandfather never talked about this again.

He died about 3 years later in 2016, this all happened in 2013. However, here's the uncanny part of the story. Just last week on november 22nd (22/11/2020) I was at my parents' house helping them sift through old boxes of things when we found one full of my grandfather's photos and some notes. My parents took the photos and I brought the rest of the box home so I could see if there was anything interesting in it. All of it was useless scrap paper, bills, useless stuff so I put it aside and this week I had been very busy with work stuff. Earlier today though, a friend came over and he asked me about the box so we went through it together and we ended up finding a document I hadn't seen before. It was about the Templars, with some bits in french. It was pretty generic in my opinion, talking about them forsaking the crucifix, a New World Order, Kabbalah and a great Plan, so things that are already pretty mainstream of the perception people have of "templar conspiracies".

I don't think anything of this is real of course (the only reason I didn't tell my family back then about all this Templar conspiracy business was because my grandfather had been through a lot and I don't think it would have been good for him to go to a care home) but it got me thinking about it and I would like the opinion of you all on the matter. I have also been reading a lot of occult books in the last few weeks so this could be entertaining for me. My friend(who translated this) is working on be translating the document. I should be posting it soon. There was also a tiny note written on the back of the document an address for a file box in a room in a popular office building in my city (people rent out rooms with file boxes and a lot of people rent them, quite a few hundred boxes per room according to the person i talked to when I called there earlier).  The person there said that I would have to pay quite a large fee (about 120 US$) to get it but I plan on doing so on Monday as soon as possible and sharing the contents if they are of any use.

Farewell and see you soon. Casaubon 28/11/2020.


Follow up post with photos, proof and translation: UPDATE My grandfather and the Templars PART 2 (UPDATES AND PHOTOS)


----------



## Casaubon (Nov 28, 2020)

FlyChaos said:


> paragraphs,man.paragraphs.


Sorry none of us are natives and we heavily rely on google translate so it is hard for us to decide when to do punctuation


----------



## Casaubon (Nov 28, 2020)

FlyChaos said:


> Casaubon said:
> 
> 
> > FlyChaos said:
> ...


We fixed it now thank your for the feedback but also do you have any opinions on the content of the post?


----------



## Foreman Ft. Worth (Nov 28, 2020)

Pics, or it didn’t happen.


----------



## EUAFU (Nov 28, 2020)

Your grandfather probably had some war trauma and became paranoid. But who can really know? The Templars became what we call Freemasonry, which is why the Freemasons harbor hatred for Catholics since the King of France and the Church ended the Templar party.


----------



## Felix Noille (Nov 28, 2020)

EUAFU said:


> the King of France and the Church ended the Templar party.



Not necessarily, it's a lot more complicated than that, imo.



Casaubon said:


> any opinions on the content of the post?



Fascinating story. I would like to reserve judgement until some of the evidence becomes available, if you don't mind. I had a grandfather who was considered 'unstable' shall we say, but his insight into such matters was also remarkable.

(Hablo Español pero no Portuguese si puede ser algúna ayuda.)


----------



## emperornorton (Nov 28, 2020)

Casaubon said:


> Templars...forsaking the crucifix, a New World Order, Kabbalah and a great Plan



Throw in the voynich manuscript and some transdimensional dragons and I still can't rate this plot any lower than _probably true_.


----------



## msw141 (Nov 28, 2020)

scan and upload, you can crowdsource the translation.  not going to convince many people otherwise just with transcriptions.  cool story though, I like the part where your grandfather took a detour during battle to explore a farmhouse attic that had Templar documents.  very cinematic.


----------



## Anachronos (Nov 28, 2020)

I can translate portuguese to english, just PM me.


----------



## Casaubon (Nov 28, 2020)

Foreman Ft. Worth said:


> Pics, or it didn’t happen.


Follow up post with proof: UPDATE My grandfather and the Templars PART 2 (UPDATES AND PHOTOS)

	Post automatically merged: Nov 28, 2020



EUAFU said:


> Your grandfather probably had some war trauma and became paranoid. But who can really know? The Templars became what we call Freemasonry, which is why the Freemasons harbor hatred for Catholics since the King of France and the Church ended the Templar party.


Follow up post with pictures: UPDATE My grandfather and the Templars PART 2 (UPDATES AND PHOTOS) Since you are also brazilian you can confirm the contents

	Post automatically merged: Nov 28, 2020

Here is the proof along with a translation: UPDATE My grandfather and the Templars PART 2 (UPDATES AND PHOTOS) I still think it was just him being crazy but I would like to go into it

	Post automatically merged: Nov 28, 2020



emperornorton said:


> Casaubon said:
> 
> 
> > Templars...forsaking the crucifix, a New World Order, Kabbalah and a great Plan
> ...



I'm not claiming the whole Templars story is true, but my grandfather did say those things, here's the proof: 
https://stolenhistory.net/threads/u...-the-templars-part-2-updates-and-photos.3758/

	Post automatically merged: Nov 28, 2020



msw141 said:


> scan and upload, you can crowdsource the translation.  not going to convince many people otherwise just with transcriptions.  cool story though, I like the part where your grandfather took a detour during battle to explore a farmhouse attic that had Templar documents.  very cinematic.


He didn't take a detour he and his platoon were staying the night in a house and found the documents. I'm not saying the Templars bit is true but he did tell me those things. Here's proof for the doc i talked about: UPDATE My grandfather and the Templars PART 2 (UPDATES AND PHOTOS)

	Post automatically merged: Nov 28, 2020



Anachronos said:


> I can translate portuguese to english, just PM me.


If you'd like to look at the document and see if the translation is accurate you can find it here: UPDATE My grandfather and the Templars PART 2 (UPDATES AND PHOTOS)


----------

